# Getting Divorced and still having sex?



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Simple question:

Did any of you BS's still have sex with your WS after filing and during the divorce process and what did it mean?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

most folks can at least get this area right i did for awhile with my exwife however i realized it wasnt helping me get over her and what she did to our marriage its just sex probably doesnt mean anything


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope. The mental images were torture enough. No way am I putting anything there.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Complexity said:


> Nope. The mental images were torture enough. No way am I putting anything there.


Good answer. Dont let her have you. Let her want you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I took control of my sex life six months before dday by choosing not to have sex with her. I finally got fed up with her pity sex. What really pushed me over the edge was hearing her sigh when I got ready to do the deed the last time we were intimate. Let me tell you, there's no worse sound for a husband to hear. (Well, maybe being called by another man's name while doing it.)

So, no.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Unfortunately I did. Regret it and ok with it at the same time.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

I never had sex with my ex fiance after I found out. The thought of another man's fluids having taken residence in there was enough to make my stomach turn and kill any libido. Hell, I only kissed her on the lips maybe twice I think within the 5 months of false R because I remember all the emails I read from her secret account detailing blowjobs, his semen, and various other vulgarities he used her mouth for. 

Glad I didn't when I look back, about the only shred of self respect I was able to hang on to.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Takes the getting over process much longer because of the familiarity, and you'll feel hopeful and reluctant to forget as well.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

Kasler said:


> I never had sex with my ex fiance after I found out. The thought of another man's fluids having taken residence in there was enough to make my stomach turn and kill any libido. Hell, I only kissed her on the lips maybe twice I think within the 5 months of false R because I remember all the emails I read from her secret account detailing blowjobs, his semen, and various other vulgarities he used her mouth for.
> 
> Glad I didn't when I look back, about the only shred of self respect I was able to hang on to.



don't blame you one little bit ... !


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Decimated said:


> Simple question:
> 
> Did any of you BS's still have sex with your WS after filing and during the divorce process and what did it mean?


My wife wouldn't touch me after learning of the second betrayal. 

She said the thought of sex with me disgusted her. 

I really blew it.


----------

